# Latest version of my Lapierre- sub 14lb



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Here's the latest version of my frame- it seems as if it never ends- 
At its current form its around 13.7 or 13.8 pounds, I have a btp FD clamp coming, a kmc sl chain and a 112g cassette that should put the bike well under 13.5lbs as well as a few other small parts.

The photo of the rear der. shows the carbon pulleys- its a stock sram RD w/ a ti cable pinch bolt, carbon pulleys and a carbon inner plate (in addition to the stock outer). I've found these carbon pulleys pick up (and hold) less gunk from the road/chain than the stock pulleys- and they're over 20g lighter.

Still tinkering w/ a few things, but its slowing down now. Ride and function are still outstanding!
Fork- easton slx 
Shifters- SRAM Force 
Rear Der.- SRAM Force (tuned to 146g) 
Front Der.- SRAM Force 
Crankset- KCNC w/ extralite octaramp 50/34, token BB w/ ceramic bearings 
Chain- KMC DX10 
Cassette- Dura Ace 12/27 
Cables- Jagwire Racer 
Brakes- Zero Gravity Ti 
Stem- syntace f99 (ti bolts) 
Seatpost- Easton ec 90 
Saddle- Selle Italia Kit Carbonio Flow 
Bottle Cages- BTP 
Handlebars- Kestrel ems sl pro (26.0) 
wheels- reynolds stratus dv 
tires- tufo s33 special 
m2 racer seatpost clamp 
m2 racer orb pedals 
m2 racer bolt on skewers 
bartape- fizik (soon to change- I hate it!)


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Beautiful frame and a very respectable build. How does it ride?


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

It's stiff- but not like taking a beating stiff-- I think the carbon fiber helps out quite a bit. Even though it only went from about 14.5 or 14.3 lbs to its current weight, it feels a lot lighter under me, could be the switch from 241g bars to 184g and the drop of 100+ grams on the shifters.
Given the weather and meeting my mileage goals for the year, I havent done more than 30 miles on it since the "diet", sunday looks rather mild, I'm hoping to do about 50 miles. The biggest adjustment has been the cranks- I went from 46/30 to 50/34- but so far so good.
I love the frame. I keep thinking I might look for a carbon frame, but everytime I ride this one, I start thinking, maybe I can find another lapierre on ebay!

Oh yeah- I saw your complete bike on WW as well-- NICE!!!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

That chain is scary short. I run mine short, but that is about a link shorter than mine. I am sure you are conscious of this though when riding. You might just get a very expensive shift some day!


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

yeah, I should have mentioned that w/ the pics- that chain is a temp- just got my new one the other day- when I used it, I made sure I was not in the 25 or 27 cog (for obvious reasons)


----------



## JMac (Oct 23, 2005)

The combination of a 46/30 with a 12/27 seems very strange to me. Was that just to save weight? I'd think you could ride a 30-27 up a vertical wall. Where are you riding that you need such low gears?


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

the 46/30 is something a buddy of mine uses- he's a bit more extreme riding double centuries, 200, 300 and 400k's regularly and often w/ 10,000 to 20,000 vertical feet (or more) the combo allowed for serious spinning and keeping the legs fresh for climb after climb after climb after climb.
I used it when I was doing long rides (75mi or more). I just found it to work for me-- I used it for about 3 or 4 years. This past season I've found myself more in need of bigger gears and the 30-27 pretty much useless, except for a couple of short 15% + grades and none of them run over 1/3 mi, so I decided to give up the microdrive.
The current crankset is actually about 30-40g lighter than the old one (mostly because of the chainrings and BB)


----------



## Cocolo (Nov 7, 2005)

Very nice build Mdeth. I have an FdJ Gitane, the model they rode before they went to Lapierre's. How do you like those bars? The angle seems strange to me but it could be how they look with the SRAM shifters. All in all, nice ride!


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Thanks- the angle is a combo of the way the bike is leaning and the sram shifters- the levers angle to the outside- its actually much more comfy than the way my d/a shifters used to sit on there.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I just knocked another 100+ grams off the bike. Switched from a kmc dx10 to the sl chain and went from 244 to 228. Then I installed my 138g token (kcnc) cassette, which saved 63g over the DA cassette which came in at 201g. The best part is w/ SRAM the token cassette shifts perfectly- I could never get one of these to work correctly w/ d/a, it either screwed up the upshifts or downshifts. 
I'll save about 4g switching out a couple of bolts at the shifter clamps, after my BTP disaster- BTP shifter clamps + SRAM shifters= not a good idea - and we'll give the BTP front der. clamp a shot, which, if it works, should knock off 20g.

All I need now is a set of clavicula's. The chance of that happening is about as much as the state of Georgia recognizing gay marriage.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I've had excellent luck using the KCNC cassette with Campy and good life too! Nokon's and Power Cordz, provided they work with Sram, is another area to cut some more weight. A carbon saddle would cut an easy 100 grams too! Along with that wishlist for the Clavicula's you might want to toss on a Ax-Lightness Daedelus.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

I have a couple questions...

How much does the bike weigh now? How tall are you, and how much do you weigh?


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Right now, I havent weighed it, but by weighing the individual parts, its probably around 13.5 to 13.7 pounds.
At the moment I'm around 174lbs- usually by the end of march I get down to about 168lbs and then by June I'm usually around 160lbs. I usually dont get over 170lbs in the winter, but this year has been somewhat brutal.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

Mdeth1313 said:


> Right now, I havent weighed it, but by weighing the individual parts, its probably around 13.5 to 13.7 pounds.
> At the moment I'm around 174lbs- usually by the end of march I get down to about 168lbs and then by June I'm usually around 160lbs. I usually dont get over 170lbs in the winter, but this year has been somewhat brutal.


14 lb. weight gain is pretty excessive. Unless you had a medical condition you should spend less time weighing parts and more time riding...
Just my opinion.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Mr. Scary said:


> 14 lb. weight gain is pretty excessive. Unless you had a medical condition you should spend less time weighing parts and more time riding...
> Just my opinion.



that wasnt really nice- but, I switched frames- now I have a scott cr1 sl that comes in at 12.6lbs-- oh yeah-- me-- 158.5lbs

I ride plenty-- you dont know me- but thanks for the opinion (jerk)


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

Mdeth1313 said:


> that wasnt really nice- but, I switched frames- now I have a scott cr1 sl that comes in at 12.6lbs-- oh yeah-- me-- 158.5lbs
> 
> I ride plenty-- you dont know me- but thanks for the opinion (jerk)


:cryin: sniff, sniff... You are so vicious!


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Mr. Scary said:


> :cryin: sniff, sniff... You are so vicious!




hey- JUST MY OPINION!


----------



## tigerwah (May 27, 2007)

> 14 lb. weight gain is pretty excessive. Unless you had a medical condition you should spend less time weighing parts and more time riding...
> Just my opinion.


Come on man. I gain 10 pounds every winter. 174 is not overweight in any way. Hell you ever see how fat Jan Ullrich gets during the off season?


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

tigerwah said:


> Come on man. I gain 10 pounds every winter. 174 is not overweight in any way. Hell you ever see how fat Jan Ullrich gets during the off season?



hey, thanks for the support-- in any case, I'm down to 153 right now-- absolutely incredible what the difference is going up those hills!


----------



## tigerwah (May 27, 2007)

> hey, thanks for the support-- in any case, I'm down to 153 right now-- absolutely incredible what the difference is going up those hills!


No problem. Yeah I weigh 165 now but years ago I was in the 140s and I floated up hills. Good job dropping the weight. Also sweet bike. those pedals are crazy how do they feel?


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

thanks- no longer have the frame- I moved on to a scott cr1 sl-- fits a lot better. The pedals are great- they're the m2 racer orb pedals. Still using them!


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Mdeth1313 said:


> thanks- no longer have the frame- I moved on to a scott cr1 sl-- fits a lot better. The pedals are great- they're the m2 racer orb pedals. Still using them!



What are you going to do when the cleats wear out?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Cruzer2424 said:


> What are you going to do when the cleats wear out?


Buy them from the company that will be releasing them in about 4 months. Oops!


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Juanmoretime said:


> Buy them from the company that will be releasing them in about 4 months. Oops!



That, and I have 3 or 4 sets of replacements-- the biggest issue seems to be the plastic platform around the cleat-- I dont think those steel cleats are wearing out anytime soon!


----------

